# What would you do



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

If you knew that some one on puff is a thief and has stolen from members already


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

If it was provable let moderators know. They are no good for the community. If it is more shades of grey, then just keep my distance possibly advise friends not to trade with them. One great thing on puff is the communities trust and generosity. I would not want to see it ruined.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

i'd gift him a padron laced with cyanide .

Oh uhm, i mean "just kidding", im a law abiding citizen.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Would love to out this SOB but don't want my name pink But don't want the good people on Puff to be ripped off anymore


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I am new here, but I would let the powers that be made aware. They can research and verify the problem and take out the garbage.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Old Smokey said:


> I am new here, but I would let the powers that be made aware. They can research and verify the problem and take out the garbage.


+1.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

**** him, out his ass, you wouldnt be the rat technically, as he is a lower form of human scum for doing what he is!!


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Tombstone said:


> If it was provable let moderators know. They are no good for the community. If it is more shades of grey, then just keep my distance possibly advise friends not to trade with them. One great thing on puff is the communities trust and generosity. I would not want to see it ruined.


+1 what he said.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tombstone said:


> If it was provable let moderators know. They are no good for the community. If it is more shades of grey, then just keep my distance possibly advise friends not to trade with them. One great thing on puff is the communities trust and generosity. I would not want to see it ruined.


True that, the majority always pay for some imbeciles doing wrong out there. Let it be known and the community will make its own judgement.


----------



## JPatrick (May 19, 2013)

I have had to deal with this on other forums. You really need to name call as long as you are sure. You can tell mods, but the best is to out right name call, and deal with it like a man. Lets get this nipped before we have another Kyle Black. I've been around long enough to know.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

Please do tell, as I plan to trade/buy here when I pass the prerequisites


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

After a few PMs with the gentlemen here I would say nothing except out this douchebag. We do NOT need this kind of member here and yes, I know the fallout that happens every time a member is banned. This guy needs to exit stage left methinks.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This will NOT be tolerated here. PM me.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I wouldn't start a thread in General Discussion that is bound to dissolve into a "torch and pitchfork" mentality. This is what the moderators are for.


EDIT: oops, it appears the troops have arrived while I was typing :biggrin:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I wouldn't start a thread in General Discussion that is bound to dissolve into a "torch and pitchfork" mentality. This is what the moderators are for.
> 
> EDIT: oops, it appears the troops have arrived while I was typing :biggrin:


Yep, you are now considered impotent as far as this conversation goes Tobias. :r ound: :thumb:


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Yep, you are now considered impotent as far as this conversation goes Tobias. :r ound: :thumb:


Just this conversation?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

In the mean time, kick him in the iTrader and leave honest feedback. That will keep everyone from buying from him. I don't know anyone who will deal with someone with negative feedback.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

B-daddy said:


> Just this conversation?


Nope, in general. The only problem is that the guy can elucidate & word his thoughts way better than me so I will bow out now after getting my little dig in before he slices & dices my wordings to bits. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> Yep, you are now considered impotent as far as this conversation goes Tobias. :r ound: :thumb:


I thought there was a pill for that, but I didn't think I would need it while I was still in my thirties :biggrin:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I thought there was a pill for that, but I didn't think I would need it while I was still in my thirties :biggrin:


20...30...40....You don't know what your partner is missing! LMAO.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I thought there was a pill for that, but I didn't think I would need it while I was still in my thirties :biggrin:


'VITAMIN V" Greatest recreational drug of all time.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I would out him if you are sure. Many users do a lot of trading buying and selling here and that's the last thing we want to deal with!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

So I might get in trouble but o well Her it is and you guys can make the call

click the link

Chronic527


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> 'VITAMIN V" Greatest recreational drug of all time.


Can I get it as a cartoon shaped chewable?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I feel bad for any one who sent him cigars when he said his sticks were stolen


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> 'VITAMIN V" Greatest recreational drug of all time.


I prefer vitamin "C" lol


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

thebigk said:


> I feel bad for any one who sent him cigars when he said his sticks were stolen


I remember this now. He said this on the general discussion board and in the Noob PIF. Someone called him out on it in the PIF. I thought it was strange that he said someone broke into his home and had stolen all his cigars, but it appeared that he gave two separate accounts of this happening about 2-3 weeks apart.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

What a lowlife. We definitely don't need people like that in such a great trusting community.


----------



## dfborn (Oct 23, 2013)

thebigk said:


> I feel bad for any one who sent him cigars when he said his sticks were stolen


You've got to be kidding me. That was bs? I sent him some sticks cause I trusted him and knew I'd be pissed if someone stole mine.

How do we leave trader feedback?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

dfborn said:


> You've got to be kidding me. That was bs? I sent him some sticks cause I trusted him and knew I'd be pissed if someone stole mine.
> 
> How do we leave trader feedback?


 Click on the number next to his trader feedback


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone want to speak on on a trade they were promised, sent out sticks, and they didnt receive their end?


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh it was that guy!?

I thought that thread smelled of BS....


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

lol, and his most recent post:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nyone-have-flying-pig-cutter.html#post3925822

what a douche


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

dfborn said:


> You've got to be kidding me. That was bs? I sent him some sticks cause I trusted him and knew I'd be pissed if someone stole mine.
> 
> How do we leave trader feedback?


If I were you I'd send him another "care package" and actually make it some REAL dog rockets.

Hmm he's viewing the thread right now.... should be interesting.


----------



## dfborn (Oct 23, 2013)

HIM said:


> If I were you I'd send him another "care package" and actually make it some REAL dog rockets.
> 
> Hmm he's viewing the thread right now.... should be interesting.


Well... we don't have dogs, but we do have plenty of dirty diapers...


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> I remember this now. He said this on the general discussion board and in the Noob PIF. Someone called him out on it in the PIF. I thought it was strange that he said someone broke into his home and had stolen all his cigars, but it appeared that he gave two separate accounts of this happening about 2-3 weeks apart.


This was my husband who called him out... He didn't steal at that time since he was first on the list to send anything out. Good thing it went the way it did. I don't think we should be calling him out though, this can create extra issues and fights we don't need. Let his trader feedback and the moderates do the work.


----------



## Kyusho00! (Aug 9, 2013)

This is why we can't have nice things! Summers Eve!


----------



## JPatrick (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for letting the cat out of the bag.. He will be back around with 100 different excuses, or with a different name. These scumbags crawl all over these forums trying to rip people off. They never really think anyone would drive a few states over for a face to face, so they feel safe.


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

Old Smokey said:


> I am new here, but I would let the powers that be made aware. They can research and verify the problem and take out the garbage.


X10 - that is what you should do


----------



## ScarletRed (Oct 12, 2013)

I think pictures and a timestamp would help immensely with verification processes. Door busted and things stolen? Aftermath pictures can really help.

Regardless, internet anonymity is something that we should really be careful about.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

thebigk said:


> So I might get in trouble but o well Her it is and you guys can make the call
> 
> click the link
> 
> Chronic527


Those guys posted his picture, name, and address.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

D307P said:


> Those guys posted his picture, name, and address.


 I am sure that he has done this to many people and they are pissed


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

This guy needs a sidewalk sandwich.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok so do you guys want to hear the TRUTH before you start bashing someone who has done nothing wrong. I'm guessing thebigk is smoking aces from OH. They have the same name. Well he sent me some fake CCs and I was a little disappointed. But wasn't mad because I even told him he might not of knew they were fake. But I still sent him his sticks and EXTRAS. Now I didn't send them right away because I was away for business and for that I apologize (sent mine like 10 days later) but have always been in communication with him(have the emails to prove it). And for all your information my garage was broken into and NEVER asked for cigars. A couple guys sent me some sticks and I emailed them thanking them. I have never reneged on a trade and you can all look at my trader status. But when these allegations come out it's amazing how a lot of you guys come out of nowhere and say stuff like this without even hearing everything. Well thanks brothers!!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> Ok so do you guys want to hear the TRUTH before you start bashing someone who has done nothing wrong. I'm guessing thebigk is smoking aces from OH. They have the same name. Well he sent me some fake CCs and I was a little disappointed. But wasn't mad because I even told him he might not of knew they were fake. But I still sent him his sticks and EXTRAS. Now I didn't send them right away because I was away for business and for that I apologize (sent mine like 10 days later) but have always been in communication with him(have the emails to prove it). And for all your information my garage was broken into and NEVER asked for cigars. A couple guys sent me some sticks and I emailed them thanking them. I have never reneged on a trade and you can all look at my trader status. But when these allegations come out it's amazing how a lot of you guys come out of nowhere and say stuff like this without even hearing everything. Well thanks brothers!!


 Now I will say they should have not posted pics But lets see the emails and so called fake Cubans and the police statement that your garage was broke in to words are words we need hard evidence


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

No problem. I'm soooo glad I took pics of the one before I smoked it and threw it out. Pics to come boys and then you guys tell me who's the thief. Or is sending fake CCs ok with you guys?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> No problem. I'm soooo glad I took pics of the one before I smoked it and threw it out. Pics to come boys and then you guys tell me who's the thief. Or is sending fake CCs ok with you guys?


 We want to see it all you can find some crap pic of a cigar on the internet and post it


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Just thought of this if he sent you fake CCs then what did you send USHOG For some one who has never seen a CC how do you know there fake and the one you sent USHOG was one of the one's that smoking aces sent you Boli GOLD MEDAL 
So you are sending out fake CCs


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> No problem. I'm soooo glad I took pics of the one before I smoked it and threw it out. Pics to come boys and then you guys tell me who's the thief. *Or is sending fake CCs ok with you guys?*


Considering this isn't the Habanos forum, no one should give a damn whether they are real or fake. Neither they, nor their legitimacy shouldn't be discussed here because this isn't a platform for trading them.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Considering this isn't the Habanos forum, no one should give a damn whether they are real or fake. Neither they, nor their legitimacy shouldn't be discussed here because this isn't a platform for trading them.


Good point Tobias.

This thread is useless without pics. Ha! I knew I'd be able to use that line with validity some day. :madgrin:


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmmm……….I'm thinking we should be aware of anyone with a potential scam.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Arizona Dave said:


> View attachment 46704


Where did you find a picture of me??


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

GnarlyEggs said:


> Where did you find a picture of me??


 From beyond the grave apparently&#8230;..


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've never sat through a four-hour intermission before.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> I've never sat through a four-hour intermission before.


 It take time to cover your a$$ on three forums


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

thebigk said:


> It take time to cover your a$$ on three forums


 LOL!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Considering this isn't the Habanos forum, no one should give a damn whether they are real or fake. Neither they, nor their legitimacy shouldn't be discussed here because this isn't a platform for trading them.


 This involves cubans, huh? Dicey. Kind of like being rolled by a hooker. What're ya gonna do, call a cop? TCB


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> This involves cubans, huh? Dicey. Kind of like being rolled by a hooker. What're ya gonna do, call a cop? TCB


rolled by a hooker... pretty entertaining.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> Ok so do you guys want to hear the TRUTH before you start bashing someone who has done nothing wrong. I'm guessing thebigk is smoking aces from OH. They have the same name. Well he sent me some fake CCs and I was a little disappointed. But wasn't mad because I even told him he might not of knew they were fake. But I still sent him his sticks and EXTRAS. Now I didn't send them right away because I was away for business and for that I apologize (sent mine like 10 days later) but have always been in communication with him(have the emails to prove it). And for all your information my garage was broken into and NEVER asked for cigars. A couple guys sent me some sticks and I emailed them thanking them. I have never reneged on a trade and you can all look at my trader status. But when these allegations come out it's amazing how a lot of you guys come out of nowhere and say stuff like this without even hearing everything. Well thanks brothers!!


Still waiting for you to provide a shred of proof that the cigars I sent to you were not authentic.....also still waiting for a DC# to prove that you actually sent your end of the trade.

p.s. thebigk is from Minesota you idiot....I am Canadian. Bit of a difference.


----------



## Trent0341 (Dec 8, 2010)

Still waiting to see pictures of these "fakes" on any forum. 

This info needs to go on the scumbag list should there not be some additional evidence/information presented.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

If anybody would like to check my trader feedback on OLH and CA please do....I've got the same name....BOTL too. If you know anyone who is a member on Saints and Sinners just ask them if Smokin Aces is a stand up brother and see what they say. Trent 0341 is a SnS brother....ask him what he thinks. I've never BS'd anyone about a fantasy garage heist I can tell you that much...lol.


----------



## Trent0341 (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't post a lot here but you're welcome to check my trader feedback on OLH or CA. I make no claims of being an expert although 95% of what I smoke these days are CCs. I have done several different deals with Eric through SnS. I said all of that so there is full disclosure. 

Ron,
That being said I am willing to look at any info/evidence presented. I've asked for two things:
Since you said you shipped, a tracking number. 
And the second are photos of these fake cigars. That's a fairly serious accusation on OLH but you've presented exactly zero evidence they are fake. 
It would also be reasonable for you to explain why it appears you have used a cigar you claim is fake in a trade on this forum. 

None of this is a personal attack against you. It is merely an opportunity for you to set the record straight. So far you haven't done that. You've talked about the truth (TRUTH) but that's the extent of it. Maybe there were some honest mistakes on your part. I don't know. I do know that the way you've handled this so far has been poor at best. I hope this all works out in the end and I'm wrong.


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't have access to the trading section, but shouldn't there be a good trader / bad trader listing there? My past experience is too many people think they have real CC when they are fake.
The problem becomes if you buy from someone that THOUGHT they were real then you say the sticks are fake, I bet their first thought is you're trying to rip them off.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

open items:

1. Tracking number from Chronic showing he shipped to Smoking Aces (OLH is still waiting on this)
2. Police report showing his garage was burglarized
3. Email proof that he was in constant communication with him
4. Pictures of said fakes

:banghead:


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

tthayil said:


> I don't have access to the trading section, but shouldn't there be a good trader / bad trader listing there? My past experience is too many people think they have real CC when they are fake.
> The problem becomes if you buy from someone that THOUGHT they were real then you say the sticks are fake, I bet their first thought is you're trying to rip them off.


So then cc stands for counterfeit contraband? :hmm: TCB


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

SmokinAces said:


> p.s. thebigk is from Minesota you idiot....I am Canadian. Bit of a difference.


People outside the Midwest have no idea what you're talking about. :laugh:


----------



## hans hammer (Oct 29, 2013)

Now this is entertaining.....mental note; Ron from Illinois


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Noted


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

It's a shame there are people who prey on the generosity of others. Thank you to the OP for exposing this chRONic scumbag liar and to those who got ripped off, I am sorry it happened to you. Keep the faith!


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info Eric. Appreciate knowing about stories like this.

I saw him pulling some fishy stuff in one thread, then that alleged break-in really made me suspicious.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Is there a way to block people?


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

jp1979 said:


> Is there a way to block people?


 That's an interesting question, maybe one a moderator should answer. In the past, I've just seen people banned from Puff, mostly when people become a nuisance. Maybe whoever started this thread should write a moderator? Personally, I think there's some questions that need to be addressed.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

On the golf forum you can block people.....


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok well you should know this Eric, you don't get a tracking # when you ship out of the country!! The only thing I have is a customs code. Do you guys want that?? Whatever all I got elect to say is that it took 10days for me to receive my cigars and smokin aces puts up this post 11 days after I received them. Does that make any seńnse??!?? This whole BOTL stuff is crap. If you guys were true BOTL you would of waited until you heard the other person before calling him names, posting pictures, and posting addresses on someone when that person did nothing wrong. Well you guys win I guess, I'm done with this cigar community stuff. Eric enjoy your cigars when you get them. Good bye


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## dfborn (Oct 23, 2013)

Ron or @chRONIC,

Here's a chance to prove you've at least been falsely accused of lying about the garage break in. Post something that indicates you're telling the truth.

I'd like to believe you. Especially since I mailed you some sticks because of your post about it. I would much rather have generously given stuff away to someone who needed it than have been deceived by a liar.

Again, I'm not calling you a liar... yet. Can you show me something to help me believe your garage was broken into and that you didn't just taken advantage of the generosity of others?


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> View attachment 46720


Well I have nothing to do with this and I want to believe you, but folding off the top portion of the receipt will suggest people that you're trying to hide the postage date, which leads them to think that you sent the package just now.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't believe anyone on this site/thread posted pictures or addresses.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

BoogieEngineer said:


> Well I have nothing to do with this and I want to believe you, but folding off the top portion of the receipt will suggest people that you're trying to hide the postage date, which leads them to think that you sent the package just now.


 :suspicious: :hmm: op2:opcorn:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

jp1979 said:


> On the golf forum you can block people.....


You can click the settings tab on top and then on the left side you will see a section for editing. One of the choices
is editing your ignore list. Hope this helps.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> you don't get a tracking # when you ship out of the country!!


NOT true.
You don't get one if you don't want to.
Even 1st Class International (the cheapest usps int shipping option) offers tracking.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

BoogieEngineer said:


> Well I have nothing to do with this and I want to believe you, but folding off the top portion of the receipt will suggest people that you're trying to hide the postage date, which leads them to think that you sent the package just now.


I was thinking the same thing. I sent some cigars to a Puff member in Canada recently and looked at my receipt. The only thing missing in above pic is the Post Office mailed from and date and time. Why would it be folded to not show the date and time????


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

The customs code on that receipt shows the package was accepted at a post office in Mokena, IL today (11/26/13) at 9:34 AM. It hasn't been delivered anywhere yet.


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

BlueDevil07 said:


> The customs code on that receipt shows the package was accepted at a post office in Mokena, IL today (11/26/13) at 9:34 AM. It hasn't been delivered anywhere yet.


LOL


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

BlueDevil07 said:


> The customs code on that receipt shows the package was accepted at a post office in Mokena, IL today (11/26/13) at 9:34 AM. It hasn't been delivered anywhere yet.


 Exactly...
This should prove that chRONIC is lying about everything. Posting a picture of a receipt supposedly showing he sent a package weeks ago but was actually generated today.

Product & Tracking Information

Postal Product:
Priority Mail International Parcels

Features:
International Letter

Date & Time
November 26, 2013 , 9:34 am

Location 
MOKENA, IL 60448

Status of Item
Acceptance .


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> The customs code on that receipt shows the package was accepted at a post office in Mokena, IL today (11/26/13) at 9:34 AM. It hasn't been delivered anywhere yet.


That means he didn't ship it until today. The date accepted is the day he went in and they accepted the package from him. So again another lie and him trying to hide the top of the reciept so we don't know what day it shipped... I think this case should just be closed. It has proved what it needs to.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> The customs code on that receipt shows the package was accepted at a post office in Mokena, IL today (11/26/13) at 9:34 AM. It hasn't been delivered anywhere yet.


[/thread]

:golfclap:

well-played sir, well played :smoke:


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

i have done a few trades and a pass that i almost ruined by sending it to the wrong person (oooops) and always thought " wow these are some trusting and trustworthy people" it doesn't take much for someone without morals to take advantage.
Luckily no one is out too much AFAIK. 
Maybe Ron is on the up and up and this is all a misunderstanding but i don't think anyone is going to be dealing much with him in the future either way.
this whole thing is a shame


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

People still comment on his break in thread and feel sorry for him. So I think this matter needs a site wide announcement so that no more people will fall victim to him


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> well-played sir, well played :smoke:


I knew all that schooling would pay off. :whoo:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

BoogieEngineer said:


> People still comment on his break in thread and feel sorry for him. So I think this matter needs a site wide announcement so that no more people will fall victim to him


WHAT???!!! I JUST SENT HIM HALF MY STASH OF HTFs and LEs to make him feel better!!!!!!

Say it aint so:frown:


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I truly fell sorry for Ron I think we all wanted him to prove me wrong or come clean would have been better I just can't believe that he thought that a lie would fix a lie. How bad can your life be that you need to lie and steal to get some smokes When there are so many of us willing to help


This will be my last post on this thread there is nothing Ron can do to fix this
And thanks to the senior members for telling me to post this for all to see


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

BlueDevil07 said:


> The customs code on that receipt shows the package was accepted at a post office in Mokena, IL today (11/26/13) at 9:34 AM. It hasn't been delivered anywhere yet.


I'm glad he's at least sending something but how stupid does he think everyone is? If he really wanted to square things up he'd send everyone he duped back their cigars but I don't see that happening.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I just wonder how many members on different forums he did this too. Probably never had any rare Ligas to start with. Just hoping he could get good brothers to feel sorry and send him some.


----------



## tkuharski (Nov 16, 2013)

As i am new to this forum, i have been a part of other hobby forums in the past. In those other hobbies, i have dealt with buying, trading and selling as well. Not sure if anyone has ever used this site before to track international packages. www(dot)trackitonline(dot)ru/ ( I cant post links due to being new. Maybe someone else can) I sold some golf items and shipped to Japan and Canada. This site showed me when those items were delivered using the customs number you see on that receipt. This site has been reliable for me. When I typed in the custom number CHRONIC has provided, this is the message I get***** Sorry, requested item yet not registered in postal database. If your item was sent less than 2 days ago, it may not appear in database. Please check later*** This only proves, he just shipped your sticks. No matter what your hobby is, there will always be people out there who will lie and take advantage of others. Sorry, this guy is a POS in my opinion.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

Dan.....at this point I really am ready to put this to bed. I think it's pretty clear that you think that I and most of the brothers on Puff and OLH are turnips that rolled off the truck yesterday. You are completely full of crap and you have absolutely nothing to back up anything you have said to this point:

Exhibit A.) You are just mailing a return package today on a trade where you had agreed to mail first and received my package almost a month ago. 
Exhibit B.) You call my end of expensive and difficult to obtain CC's fake but can't give me even a shred of evidence and you even turned around and sent the Gold Medal to another brother! 
Exhibit C.) You cried wolf and claimed that your garage had been broken into and your precious humidor stolen and so numerous brothers on Puff sent you packages to help you get through a difficult time but now when questioned about the incident you refuse to produce any proof that the theft ever actually happened in the first place. 
Exhibit D.) When asked by numerous brothers on OLH and Puff to provide something so that they and I can believe anything that you have said is true you respond with outrage and claim that you aren't being treated fairly. 

And you have the balls to say that we aren't "true BOTL" because we aren't content to be rubes that lay down and swallow the steady stream of BS you continue to deliver. Ok Danno....just tell me something....what color is the sky in your world? 

p.s. I can't wait to see what is in the box you shipped today....lol.


----------



## dfborn (Oct 23, 2013)

Eric / @SmokinAces,

I think your post is meant to be addressed to Ron (chRONic). He's the guy who ripped you off and also ripped off me.

Dan


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh one last thing I promise. I just landed and forgot to say that broklynite and dfborn I still have your addresses and you will be receiving something shortly for being true BOTL and helping out a brother when he was down. The rest of you who just want to keep slamming me and have no idea what you are talking about shame on you! Good bye PUFF and take care


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Unfortunately I've dealt with people like this in my personal life. This pretty much describes it to a T...

sociopath[ soh-see-uh-path, soh-shee- ]
noun [Psychiatry.]
1. a person with a psychopathic personality whose behavior is antisocial, often criminal, and who lacks a sense of moral responsibility or social conscience.

Mythomania [mith-ə-ˈmā-nē-ə, -nyə]
Function: noun
1. an excessive or abnormal propensity for lying and exaggerating.


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> Oh one last thing I promise. I just landed and forgot to say that broklynite and dfborn I still have your addresses and you will be receiving something shortly for being true BOTL and helping out a brother when he was down. The rest of you who just want to keep slamming me and have no idea what you are talking about shame on you! Good bye PUFF and take care


Don't let the door hit ya in the ass on your way out!


----------



## Trent0341 (Dec 8, 2010)

Please tell me that that this guys information is being forwarded to Insight to be put on the scumbag list? I would think that he's done enough to warrant it.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

I remember something like this happening on the old CPass back in like 2004. Some guy telling a down on a luck story and getting brought into a big CC/HTF pass and then keeping all like 75 sticks.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

chRONIC said:


> Oh one last thing I promise. I just landed and forgot to say that broklynite and dfborn I still have your addresses and you will be receiving something shortly for being true BOTL and helping out a brother when he was down. The rest of you who just want to keep slamming me and have no idea what you are talking about shame on you! Good bye PUFF and take care


Perhaps making restitution to those generous BOTLs you took advantage of would be something you should consider on your way out. Return the cigars you were given under false pretense. Include a money order to refund their postage as well.

Then, after making amends, if you wish to leave, do so quietly.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

dfborn said:


> Eric
> 
> I think your post is meant to be addressed to Ron (chRONic). He's the guy who ripped you off and also ripped off me.
> 
> Dan


Sorry Dan....my bad....meant to write Ron not Dan.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

Just FYI......once the package Chronic has sent arrives I will post a picture in this thread and if anyone who sent something to him previously recognizes anything please shoot me a PM with your addy and I will return your cigars to you with some extras for the trouble he caused.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

SmokinAces said:


> Just FYI......once the package Chronic has sent arrives I will post a picture in this thread and if anyone who sent something to him previously recognizes anything please shoot me a PM with your addy and I will return your cigars to you with some extras for the trouble he caused.


Now THAT'S how a true BOTL behaves! What an upstanding gentleman. Makes me proud to be a member of this community.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

HIM said:


> I'm glad *he's at least sending something* but how stupid does he think everyone is? If he really wanted to square things up he'd send everyone he duped back their cigars but I don't see that happening.





SmokinAces said:


> Dan.....at this point I really am ready to put this to bed. I think it's pretty clear that you think that I and most of the brothers on Puff and OLH are turnips that rolled off the truck yesterday. You are completely full of crap and you have absolutely nothing to back up anything you have said to this point:
> 
> Exhibit A.) You are just mailing a return package today on a trade where you had agreed to mail first and received my package almost a month ago.
> Exhibit B.) You call my end of expensive and difficult to obtain CC's fake but can't give me even a shred of evidence and you even turned around and sent the Gold Medal to another brother!
> ...


Truly a sad situation!
I would be leery of anything he sent after being caught with his pants down & being called out!
But that's just me!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

brimy623 said:


> Truly a sad situation!
> I would be leery of anything he sent after being caught with his pants down & being called out!
> But that's just me!


Yea the more I thought about it I realized I wouldn't want anything at all. I'd feel horrible knowing I was probably smoking cigars that rightfully belonged in someone else's stash. This is a nice gesture by Eric to try and resolve that as much as possible.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

HIM said:


> Yea the more I thought about it I realized I wouldn't want anything at all. I'd feel horrible knowing I was probably smoking cigars that rightfully belonged in someone else's stash. This is a nice gesture by Eric to try and resolve that as much as possible.


Definitely a nice gesture on Eric's part!

But as unscrupulous as chRONIC appears to be, has he done something to the sticks he sent out?? :hmm::???:


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

this is the online hobby version of kiting. he seems to have many deals floating around to cover other deals and he keeps a few for himself.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> Definitely a nice gesture on Eric's part!
> 
> But as unscrupulous as chRONIC appears to be, has he done something to the sticks he sent out?? :hmm::???:


I would hope he's just a dishonest ass and not that incredibly stupid. Remember- his full name and address are floating around the interwebs.


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> Definitely a nice gesture on Eric's part!
> 
> But as unscrupulous as chRONIC appears to be, has he done something to the sticks he sent out?? :hmm::???:


I agree Brian. With a compulsive liar it could be anything. It may smell like butt or blow up when you try to smoke it or maybe nothing will happen... Let us know how it goes Eric


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> Definitely a nice gesture on Eric's part!
> 
> But as unscrupulous as chRONIC appears to be, has he done something to the sticks he sent out?? :hmm::???:


Lol this crossed my mind too. Maybe he'd peed on them lol


----------



## gunnermcgee (Aug 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I would hope he's just a dishonest ass and not that incredibly stupid. Remember- *his full name and address are floating around the interwebs*.


Exactly. Nobody would be _that_ stupid...would they?


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I would hope he's just a dishonest ass and not that incredibly stupid. Remember- his full name and address are floating around the interwebs.


This reminds me of an episode of Two and a Half Man where Charlie goes "I'm an ass not an idiot" to which Alan replies "One does not preclude the other" :bounce:


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

gunnermcgee said:


> Exactly. Nobody would be _that_ stupid...would they?


You would be surprised!!
There are all kinds of foolish people out here.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh believe me.....I fully expect that he may have just took a dump in the box or done something disgusting to the cigars. I know what he looks like, I know his name and I have his address so I doubt he would do anything completely criminal. We will see. I just wanted people to know that if he decided to send me something that belongs to somebody else I will be happy to return it to them.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Ron.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow - this is why I don't trade. Or at least will not trade whenever it is that I can, on the forum. 

When I first joined Puff a dude was asking for participants for a blind pass-around, I felt kind of bad as he seemed kind of excited to do it but couldn't find guys to "play," so I said I would participate. Turns out I was too new, and told as much a couple of days later. But for those two or three days when I thought I was in, I was totally stressing what I would put in the box and making sure I would get to the post asap - I was so relieved when I couldn't play (though I should have been told that right off) !!

Its too bad really. I figure 99% of guy are like me, but that 1% really leave such a sour taste...


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

earcutter said:


> Wow - this is why I don't trade. Or at least will not trade whenever it is that I can, on the forum.
> 
> When I first joined Puff a dude was asking for participants for a blind pass-around, I felt kind of bad as he seemed kind of excited to do it but couldn't find guys to "play," so I said I would participate. Turns out I was too new, and told as much a couple of days later. But for those two or three days when I thought I was in, I was totally stressing what I would put in the box and making sure I would get to the post asap - I was so relieved when I couldn't play (though I should have been told that right off) !!
> 
> Its too bad really. I figure 99% of guy are like me, but that 1% really leave such a sour taste...


It's a shame too, because there are so many people that are great people, like those on the Puff Lotto. I experienced NONE of those problems there, just a good group of people!


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

thebigk said:


> If you knew that some one on puff is a thief and has stolen from members already


Post your evidence on a site like this? Bad Trader & Scumbags List 3.0 I don't know how they operate but it seems like a good tool for calling people out publicly.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

earcutter said:


> Wow - this is why I don't trade. Or at least will not trade whenever it is that I can, on the forum.
> 
> When I first joined Puff a dude was asking for participants for a blind pass-around, I felt kind of bad as he seemed kind of excited to do it but couldn't find guys to "play," so I said I would participate. Turns out I was too new, and told as much a couple of days later. But for those two or three days when I thought I was in, I was totally stressing what I would put in the box and making sure I would get to the post asap - I was so relieved when I couldn't play (though I should have been told that right off) !!
> 
> Its too bad really. I figure 99% of guy are like me, but that 1% really leave such a sour taste...


I think I remember that one trying to get started, seems some information didn't get out about it. There have been several passes over the years and I can't
remember any of them having an issue. It can be fun as you never know whats in the box when you get it. If in the future a pass or trade does come along that folks
would like to participate in, a PM to some of the longer standing members can help with questions about the participants reliability.

Many good folks on here and a shame to see the few ruin it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Wow - this is why I don't trade. Or at least will not trade whenever it is that I can, on the forum.


We just got done with an awesome blind review pass that was a ton of fun for everyone involved. I've done numerous noob-sampler trades, PIFs, MAWs, pipe lotteries, and purchases (plus some trades organized through PM) to the tune of 50+ this year and I've NEVER had an issue. One time a botl forgot to put a single stick in the box and when I let them know they mailed it out the next day with some bonus sticks for the trouble! If you don't want to trade that is certainly cool, but based on my experience I encourage anyone who does to do so with confidence It's just like eebay, cragslist, or regular small business commerce- there will occasionally be a dishonest person who tries (and sometimes succeeds) in fleecing you, but I'm not going to allow the minority to keep me out of markets that allow me access to so much great stuff that I want.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I am kind of surprised chRONIC hasn't been pink slapped by now. He sure has caused a great deal of mistrust amoungthe members by his apparent shifty eyed lying and lying to cover up his lying, ad nausem. Not someone I would think the mods would want to keep around.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Old Smokey said:


> I am kind of surprised chRONIC hasn't been pink slapped by now. He sure has caused a great deal of mistrust amoungthe members by his apparent shifty eyed lying and lying to cover up his lying, ad nausem. Not someone I would think the mods would want to keep around.


This has been discussed and for the time being it seemed like a good opportunity for folks to discuss this instead of sweeping it under the rug.
We are watching though.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Well played Don and thanks to you and the mod team for leaving things be at the moment so everyone could get this out in the open. 


David, I'd hate to think someone like this is discouraging you from enjoying trading with others on the forum. There's a ton of true brothers and sisters here on Puff that don't deserve to be represented by a scamming thief.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

dj1340 said:


> This has been discussed and for the time being it seemed like a good opportunity for folks to discuss this instead of sweeping it under the rug.
> We are watching though.


Thanks Don, that sounds reasonable. In my short time here it seems you guys do a great job.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

HIM said:


> Well played Don and thanks to you and the mod team for leaving things be at the moment so everyone could get this out in the open.
> 
> *David, I'd hate to think someone like this is discouraging you* from enjoying trading with others on the forum. There's a ton of true brothers and sisters here on Puff that don't deserve to be represented by a scamming thief.


Thanks Cole - I am sure you are right, but dang...


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

@chRONIC brings shame to Chicago. Oy vey! We are mostly good BOTL's in the windy city @earcutter David, blame me for the rule change on the blind pass. I was unwilling to risk a $50 package and $15+ on postage without some itrader feedback and some other assurances. That box was worth several hundred and a ripe peach for the picking. I'm sure you understand.
You should get involved so you too can have a blast on the next blind pass. Just jump in on the noobie trade and pass.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I remember seeing the name chRONic on the Noob Sampler trade a few weeks back. I'm interested to hear how that trade ended.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Do'h


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I kind of understand what's going on here. 

The one question I have is this..................

If you were suspect that the cigars were fakes, why not send them back to the person that sent them with a private little message.

Instead you kept them and smoked them?

Seems all of this drama could have been avoided and kept to a private matter.

It was all handled badly.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

What was handled badly was Ron's BS attempt to tell me that the cigars I sent were not authentic CC's and then thank me for my efforts all the while he planned to smoke/trade what I sent without sending anything in return to complete the trade. He is a liar and a cheat and he deserves to be blackballed from every forum on the internet. He lied about his garage being broken into and his humidor getting stolen and numerous brothers on Puff sent him sticks out of the goodness of their heart and only after questions were raised in this thread has it become clear that the break-in was a BS story also. If all of this "drama" had been avoided in the interest of keeping it a "private matter" he would have gotten away with everything and kept right on doing this kind of $hit to other people. All of the facts provided by me have been backed up with evidence and Chronic (Ron) has not provided even a shred of evidence to support his claims. He has insulted me and this forum and should be banned. If you want to sweep this sort of thing under the rug huskers that is your right if it had happened to you but where I come from we turn the lights on the cockroaches and expose them for what they are. It's funny that everytime you expose one dirty deed other people start coming forward and before you know it you discover DB's like Chronic have been getting away with this kind of crap for a while. Just FYI.....I tried repeatedly via private email to get Ron to come clean and I offered multiple times to let it all go if he admitted to his scam and just fullfilled his end of the trade but he continued to lie to me and tell me I didn't know my facts. I warned him that I would be forced to expose him and I told him I didn't want to do that but boy am I glad that I did. He is the worst kind of scum and unfortunately this sharing of information and open discussion is the only way people like him are stopped.

I have attached pictures....the CC's are what I sent to him and he received on Nov1. and the other picture is what he sent to me that arrived today Dec. 3. If any of the sticks in the second pic were sent to Chronic by somebody on Puff as part of his Garage Break-In scam please PM me and I will return your property to you. Also....does anyone else in their right mind think this exchange looks remotely even? Please feel free to comment....


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

SmokinAces said:


> What was handled badly was Ron's BS attempt to tell me that the cigars I sent were not authentic CC's and then thank me for my efforts all the while he planned to smoke/trade what I sent without sending anything in return to complete the trade. He is a liar and a cheat and he deserves to be blackballed from every forum on the internet. He lied about his garage being broken into and his humidor getting stolen and numerous brothers on Puff sent him sticks out of the goodness of their heart and only after questions were raised in this thread has it become clear that the break-in was a BS story also. If all of this "drama" had been avoided in the interest of keeping it a "private matter" he would have gotten away with everything and kept right on doing this kind of $hit to other people. All of the facts provided by me have been backed up with evidence and Chronic (Ron) has not provided even a shred of evidence to support his claims. He has insulted me and this forum and should be banned. If you want to sweep this sort of thing under the rug huskers that is your right if it had happened to you but where I come from we turn the lights on the cockroaches and expose them for what they are. It's funny that everytime you expose one dirty deed other people start coming forward and before you know it you discover DB's like Chronic have been getting away with this kind of crap for a while. Just FYI.....I tried repeatedly via private email to get Ron to come clean and I offered multiple times to let it all go if he admitted to his scam and just fullfilled his end of the trade but he continued to lie to me and tell me I didn't know my facts. I warned him that I would be forced to expose him and I told him I didn't want to do that but boy am I glad that I did. He is the worst kind of scum and unfortunately this sharing of information and open discussion is the only way people like him are stopped.
> 
> I have attached pictures....the CC's are what I sent to him and he received on Nov1. and the other picture is what he sent to me that arrived today Dec. 3. If any of the sticks in the second pic were sent to Chronic by somebody on Puff as part of his Garage Break-In scam please PM me and I will return your property to you. Also....does anyone else in their right mind think this exchange looks remotely even? Please feel free to comment....


I'm not taking sides so don't come in here and attempt to throw me under the bus.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

double post


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

Seems even to me........ Wtf lol


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't think I accused you of taking sides.....I believe I addressed your comment:
"Seems all of this drama could have been avoided and kept to a private matter.
It was all handled badly."

Are you not saying that your opinion after reading the entire thread to this point is that this situation is "drama"....it should have remained a "private matter" and "it was all handled badly." I respectfully dissagree....I believe it was handled completely appropriately......I gave Ron plenty of opportuities to keep things private and avoid uneccessary drama but he wouldn't have it and continued to BS me. Because the whole matter has been openly discussed we clearly know now that Chronic cannot be trusted. If I am reading your words wrong please feel free to clarify your point of view.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i think he is accusing chronic of handling it badly, not you

sorry this happened to you and i agree, he should be banned


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

SmokinAces said:


> I don't think I accused you of taking sides.....I believe I addressed your comment:
> "Seems all of this drama could have been avoided and kept to a private matter.
> It was all handled badly."
> 
> Are you not saying that your opinion after reading the entire thread to this point is that this situation is "drama"....it should have remained a "private matter" and "it was all handled badly." I respectfully dissagree....I believe it was handled completely appropriately......I gave Ron plenty of opportuities to keep things private and avoid uneccessary drama but he wouldn't have it and continued to BS me. Because the whole matter has been openly discussed we clearly know now that Chronic cannot be trusted. If I am reading your words wrong please feel free to clarify your point of view.


I really don't want to get involved in any of this, I shouldn't have even posted.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

You have every right to get involved, ask questions and voice your opinion. I think honesty and an ongoing open debate is healthy and I welcome your input brother. I just wanted you to clarify you position. If you have a point to make and we are on opposing sides thats ok....we can agree to dissagree and it's all good. Maybe I missunderstood your statement if I did then I appologize. Go ahead and say what you think.....I'm listening....


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

tony said:


> i think he is accusing chronic of handling it badly, not you
> sorry this happened to you and i agree, he should be banned


In the end I blame myself for getting involved with a guy with the screename "Chronic" in the first place. I didn't send him anything that I couldn't replaced and sometimes if you trust people you might get burned. Live and learn.


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

How in the hell is that an even trade. The behike that aces sent is worth the same as all 5 cigars Chronic sent!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just an FYI guys, this is being looked into so don't think it's gone unnoticed. I compliment each and every one here for being more than professional.
It's hard to do under these circumstances but you guys have proven you are able to look at all sides and decide what is right.
So thank you for keeping this on track


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Chronic has made outlandish claims with no proof. He has lied about shipping date, he has lied about ccs being fake, then turned around and sent out the "fake" gold medal, and clearly sent a bullsh1t package in an attempt to cover his ass. 

ban him before others get taken....


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

SmokinAces said:


> In the end I blame myself for getting involved with a guy with the screename "Chronic" in the first place. I didn't send him anything that I couldn't replaced and sometimes if you trust people you might get burned. Live and learn.


haha i know right? if you want a trade to make up for it drop me a pm. would love to do one with you to make up for this idiot and restore your faith in humanity. i will ship first


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't know what I was thinking. I shouldn't even be here.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

I that a real cohiba? band's not right.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

but I digress. I shouldn't even be in this thread........


:shocked:
RD


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

rangerdavid said:


> I that a real cohiba? band's not right.


Your kidding, right?


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

sure I'm kidding. no worries. it is, isn't it. 




is it? 






sure it is.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

gentlemen, banning username "chRONic" will do jackshit. 
banning his IP will do jackshit provided he has 3 braincells, a basic idea of how the internet works, and is practiced in the art of deception.


once the air clears, he will be back, with a new name, a new scam, and a PO box or a buddys address a zip code away.that's how bad traders operate...

i used to trade tapes and DAT of live recordings back when before bit torrent. one guy managed to rob 95% of the commmunity of the main tapers and collectors of one particular band. 
the next tour he was back (and even established himself as a good trader with the noobs!!!) trading copies of our masters that he stole on the previous tour to unsuspecting people again.

it happens time and time again. 

there *should* be, perhaps there is(??), multiple lists of bad traders at different sites or the people who are theives, run scams, or are even questionable. 

saves a whole lot of bs to the serious minded folks.......


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

sullen said:


> there *should* be, perhaps there is(??), multiple lists of bad traders at different sites or the people who are theives, run scams, or are even questionable.
> 
> saves a whole lot of bs to the serious minded folks.......


There is its called The Scumbag List and is its own site. Catch is as you said, not hard for people to change names/info and continue to scam people.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

rangerdavid said:


> sure I'm kidding. no worries. it is, isn't it.
> 
> is it?
> 
> sure it is.


Greetings David,

I feel the need the need to point out that this thread is attempting to deal with a very serious issue.

While I admit that I'm a silly fish, I believe that this thread would be better served without the levity. (if that's what you were going for) 
I certainly hope you weren't trying to throw gasoline on the fire...

Respectfully, _Dafiddla_


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

no of course not, I guess I was just trying to lighten the mood a little bit but now in retrospect my posts do seem a bit out of place and I do apologize . I realize this thread was discussing a very serious issue and perhaps my posts were out of place. again sincerest apology. 

All the best, 

David


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

rangerdavid said:


> I that a real cohiba? band's not right.


...and how is that? From what I can see all of the CCs appear to be the real deal.

To the OP, I'm sorry that you have run into such trouble, but I am glad that you have done what you feel is right. I saw his thread about the theft at his house and viewed it with a cynical eye.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm confused, I thought thebigk was the original poster, not smokingaces. or are they one in the same?

Anyway, I too almost fell victim to Ron (Chronic)....I was in a Noob PIF with him. Our list started in Sept w/ him at the top (meaning he would be the first to ship and the last to receive). After we had all five spots filled, if I remember right, he asked how it all worked. The fine brother who was running the PIF told him that he would have to start it off and would be the last to receive. Needless to say, he held the PIF hostage for almost three weeks until we started calling on him to make his move. He finally got back to us and said he'd been out of town and hadn't had time to send out his package. In the end, drama ensued and he (and also the guy under him) dropped out. Ron stated he'd sent his package, yet failed to produce any proof of a tracking number....got pi$$ed because the brothers under him were tired of waiting and had called him out, so he "claims" to have ordered the package returned to himself (didn't know you could do that..lol), left the guy under him hanging (but later stated he'd send him some sticks anyway.. curious if he ever did), then brought up the fact (lie) that his garage had been robbed and his humidor was stolen (who keeps their sticks in the garage?). Personally, I figured it was all BS from the beginning. Something just didn't add up w/ him and his BS story. I read his thread about the robbery and all the honorable responses from some of the forum members, some of which were offering to send him some care packages to help replace the smokes he'd lost. I so hoped that he was on the up and up and wasn't just pulling a scam, yet felt that this dude was probably full of it and would be raking in the smokes in no time at all. 

I just happened to stumble on this thread earlier this evening and have read every post. It's a shame that there are people out there like Ron who prey on other folks generosity and sympathies. Folks like all the fine BOTL who just wanted to "do the right thing" and sent sticks to Ron. None of them expecting anything in return...they were just doing their good deed for the day, paying it forward, making a wish come true, etc... Only to find out that they'd been screwed over/ deceived. I'm not surprised by what Ron did or what people like him do on a daily basis. It's the sad part of the world we live in.... the times, they are a troubling. What we can all take solace in is that for all the Rons in this world, there are millions more who prefer to live their lives doing the "right thing". Like the honest, caring, sympathetic brothers and sisters who reside in this community we call Puff. The ones who welcome you when you first join them. Who gladly and willfully answer any and all questions or concerns that may be posted, regardless of how many times they've been asked before. Who invite you to share in their experiences with them and celebrate with you in yours. Who are proud to say, "I'd rather give, than receive".

I've only been a member of this forum for 3 months and I can honestly say I'm glad I found it. There are a lot of good and trustworthy people here. I believe that, and I plan to stay here among my friends for as long as they'll have me. (Besides, I'm part of the Secret Santa whatchamacallit and I'm pretty sure I've got some really good stuff coming my way soon! lol) :banana::tongue1::cheer2:


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

knilas said:


> What we can all take solace in is that for all the Rons in this world, there are millions more who prefer to live their lives doing the "right thing". Like the honest, caring, sympathetic brothers and sisters who reside in this community we call Puff. The ones who welcome you when you first join them. Who gladly and willfully answer any and all questions or concerns that may be posted, regardless of how many times they've been asked before. Who invite you to share in their experiences with them and celebrate with you in yours. Who are proud to say, "I'd rather give, than receive".
> 
> I've only been a member of this forum for 3 months and I can honestly say I'm glad I found it. There are a lot of good and trustworthy people here. I believe that, and I plan to stay here among my friends for as long as they'll have me. (Besides, I'm part of the Secret Santa whatchamacallit and I'm pretty sure I've got some really good stuff coming my way soon! lol) :banana::tongue1::cheer2:


Well said :clap2:

I saw that post you're talking about in the PIF, and it smelled of fish when he started talking about 'recalling' his allegedly already sent package.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

tony said:


> haha i know right? if you want a trade to make up for it drop me a pm. would love to do one with you to make up for this idiot and restore your faith in humanity. i will ship first


There will always be drama on any site but this is a good example of why this is such a great site. Well done, sir.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

I too sent Ron some sticks, and no Eric none of the sticks you received from Ron came from me. Thanks for offering to return them though. Sad situation here. After all is said and done Ron is Ron and I don't think anything we do or say here will change him. 

I'm glad the OP called him out. Whether he's banned or not we all know that he is not to be trusted. Yes it cost me (and others) a few sticks, and we all know Ron is sitting there thinking that he's the man and he pulled one over on us and we're all fools. But in the end, he's the fool, and we're the good one's. We can go to bed at night and close our eye's confident that we did the right thing. In the end Karma will catch up with him, I am confident of that. And it will be good.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

SmokinAces said:


> What was handled badly was Ron's BS attempt to tell me that the cigars I sent were not authentic CC's and then thank me for my efforts all the while he planned to smoke/trade what I sent without sending anything in return to complete the trade. He is a liar and a cheat and he deserves to be blackballed from every forum on the internet. He lied about his garage being broken into and his humidor getting stolen and numerous brothers on Puff sent him sticks out of the goodness of their heart and only after questions were raised in this thread has it become clear that the break-in was a BS story also. If all of this "drama" had been avoided in the interest of keeping it a "private matter" he would have gotten away with everything and kept right on doing this kind of $hit to other people. All of the facts provided by me have been backed up with evidence and Chronic (Ron) has not provided even a shred of evidence to support his claims. He has insulted me and this forum and should be banned. If you want to sweep this sort of thing under the rug huskers that is your right if it had happened to you but where I come from we turn the lights on the cockroaches and expose them for what they are. It's funny that everytime you expose one dirty deed other people start coming forward and before you know it you discover DB's like Chronic have been getting away with this kind of crap for a while. Just FYI.....I tried repeatedly via private email to get Ron to come clean and I offered multiple times to let it all go if he admitted to his scam and just fullfilled his end of the trade but he continued to lie to me and tell me I didn't know my facts. I warned him that I would be forced to expose him and I told him I didn't want to do that but boy am I glad that I did. He is the worst kind of scum and unfortunately this sharing of information and open discussion is the only way people like him are stopped.
> 
> I have attached pictures....the CC's are what I sent to him and he received on Nov1. and the other picture is what he sent to me that arrived today Dec. 3. If any of the sticks in the second pic were sent to Chronic by somebody on Puff as part of his Garage Break-In scam please PM me and I will return your property to you. Also....does anyone else in their right mind think this exchange looks remotely even? Please feel free to comment....


First of all my garage and humidor did get stolen you pos. Its you and thebigk that got everyone all hyped up about me like I'm some scumbag. I sent you your sticks now you should apologize instead of insult. And BTW people smokin aces is the one who said he would send me a behike and a monte 2 if I sent him a FFP and uf13 back (yes a little strange huh). Why would someone do that!? But I'm the pos, cause why, I'm a busy person?? Oh that's right I'm a scamer. You gotta be freaking kidding me. Smokin aces didn't get his cigars in a couple weeks time and try's to put all these FALSE allegations on me and so many of you so called BOTL believed him with out even hearing from me. WOW! Thanks brothers


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

knilas said:


> I'm confused, I thought thebigk was the original poster, not smokingaces. or are they one in the same?QUOTE]
> 
> Just FYI.....thebigk started this thread because of my posting on OLH where I had called Ron out. OLH is where I met Ron and where I was detailing his scam on me and I believe thebigk started this thread on Puff because he also knew Chronic had been skulking around here as well and he wanted to let people know. I was alerted to this thread and figured people should hear about things directly from me.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

What freaking scam!!!!!!!!!?????? I sent you yours. I've thanked you numerous times!!! And you reached out to me!!!!! I have all the emails to prove it. So why don't you just put this to bed and stop trying to create something that doesn't even exists!!!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Dude you flat out lied stop trying to play dumb about it. You pulled some bogus BS about sending a package out then got busted trying to hide the shipping date which turned out to be way after they supposedly had already been sent. You dug your own grave now lie in it. The fact you keep trying to play everyone for a fool is just making yourself look like the idiot. How does it go? That's right... Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

your forgot questioning HIS integrity by accusing him of sending fakes


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> First of all my garage and humidor did get stolen you pos. Its you and thebigk that got everyone all hyped up about me like I'm some scumbag. I sent you your sticks now you should apologize instead of insult. And BTW people smokin aces is the one who said he would send me a behike and a monte 2 if I sent him a FFP and uf13 back (yes a little strange huh). Why would someone do that!? But I'm the pos, cause why, I'm a busy person?? Oh that's right I'm a scamer. You gotta be freaking kidding me. Smokin aces didn't get his cigars in a couple weeks time and try's to put all these FALSE allegations on me and so many of you so called BOTL believed him with out even hearing from me. WOW! Thanks brothers


Ron you are a first class douchebag who just doesn't know when to shut your mouth a slink back into the ooze. In all of your jawjacking, lies and crying you have never once answered ANY of the questions posed to you by myself or others in this thread.....
1.) You have NEVER provided any plausible evidence to prove that the CC's I sent to you are not authentic. You haven't even offered the name of your co-worker buddy who is "big into CC's" and helped you determine authenticity because you admittedly don't know $hit about CC's.
2.) You have NEVER given an explanation as to why you sent the Bolivar GM I sent to you to another brother on Puff after you claimed it was fake? 
3.) You have NEVER explained why it took you 3 WEEKS to send your end of the TRADE. You even produced a receipt claiming you shipped a package but you folded the paper so we couldn't see the shipping date. But...because you are an idiot, we still determined the date and location of the Postal Outlet.
4.) You have NEVER provided even a SHRED of evidence that your garage was broken into or your humidor stolen......no pictures of a kicked in door or broken window....no police report.....NOTHING! 
5.) YOU posted an ISO on OLH where you said you were looking for a Behike and a Monte and you would be happy to TRADE some FFP & UF-13 in return & you even said you would SHIP FIRST! But you got busy....got it.....3 weeks....ok.
6.) I sent you 4 premium CC's that were probably worth 3 times what you sent to me.....3 famous-smoke dog rockets and a stolen FFP & UF-13.

Ron you are a complete asshat and a liar and you need to shut your yapper or I might just jump in my truck & drive down to Orland Park IL and kick your A$$.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

chRONIC said:


> First of all my garage and humidor did get stolen you pos. Its you and thebigk that got everyone all hyped up about me like I'm some scumbag. I sent you your sticks now you should apologize instead of insult. And BTW people smokin aces is the one who said he would send me a behike and a monte 2 if I sent him a FFP and uf13 back (yes a little strange huh). Why would someone do that!? But I'm the pos, cause why, I'm a busy person?? Oh that's right I'm a scamer. You gotta be freaking kidding me. Smokin aces didn't get his cigars in a couple weeks time and try's to put all these FALSE allegations on me and so many of you so called BOTL believed him with out even hearing from me. WOW! Thanks brothers


OK RON..............NOW LISTEN TO ME!

I haven't taken anyone side here.

All I can go by is hear-say and if I judge the situation by that..............you sir are a lie and a thief!

Ron, I want to give you the benefit of the doubt here but I need something from you that shows me your not a lie and a thief.

If your so busy, you should not be involved in trades because it's not fair to the other person at all.

Maybe he did agree to the trade you guys engaged in and maybe he didn't.

RON, I do have a question though.

If you thought those CC's were fake, WHY DID YOU KEEP THEM?

Why not send them back?

Ron, you have really dug yourself a hole.

Ron, please give me some proof.
I want to believe someone here and without some solid evidence, all I can go by is hear-say and its all making you guilty.

I think I may be the only one here that may still have a bit of faith in you.

Come on Ron...............give us something to show us your not a thief.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

chRONIC said:


> What freaking scam!!!!!!!!!?????? I sent you yours. I've thanked you numerous times!!! And you reached out to me!!!!! I have all the emails to prove it. So why don't you just put this to bed and stop trying to create something that doesn't even exists!!!


Ron, please show us some emails so we may clear this up.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Careful what you say Eric he's not worth getting banned man. Keep it to the facts as they carry more than enough weight. Just looking out for you.

Josh he provided his "proof" and it just turned out to be more BS. I don't think theres much more to all of this you haven't seen.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

huskers said:


> Ron, please show us some emails so we may clear this up.


Don't hold your breath brother.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

SmokinAces said:


> Don't hold your breath brother.


Yea I'm not saying that you did it on purpose. There are a lot of places out there that sell fakes. But for example on the Bolivar and Partagas the foot of the cigar was so lose they wouldn't even stand up. And none are triple capped except for the Monty. Dude trust me I appreciate it and the extra sticks but I had them checked out to real ones and they were off. I'm still going to send your end but I just wish it turned out better. Thanks again for trying brother

Sent from my iPhone

On Nov 4, 2013, at 10:49 PM, Eric Hewett <[email protected]> wrote:

Hi Ron,

Just a question.....what are you talking about? I live in Canada where Cuban cigars are legal to purchase and all of the cigars I sent to you were purchased from trusted vendors that are supplied directly by Habanos S.A. This isn't my first rodeo brother. I don't **** around. I buy only from La Casa Del Habano locations and occasionally from brothers I know personally. Would you like to elaborate on why you would suggest they are fake?

Eric

Sent from my phone

On Nov 4, 2013, at 11:12 PM, "Ron Maday" <[email protected]> wrote:

Hey dude, I just received your package today and wanted to say thank you. But they are fake Cubans. I'm not saying you knew they were or not but they are. Do you want me to send them back? Thank you for trying thou bro. Let me know

Ron

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey thanks man. Its just all this uncertainty with these things and if one little thing is off I question it. I guess the only thing I can do is smoke em and see if I like them. Thanks again man, and trust me I am not questioning you in anyway, just the sticks. But I am going to take you at your word and just try them.

Thank you

Ron

On Tuesday, November 5, 2013 12:27 AM, Eric Hewett <[email protected]> wrote:
I'm not looking to start an argument with you over this and I wasn't suggesting that you weren't appreciative of the gesture. I know this much....I have been smoking and purchasing Cuban Cigars for 5-6 years now and most of my purchases have come directly from La Casa Del Habano outlets in Windsor, Toronto and Montreal in a country where they are legal to purchase. I like to think that my chances of A.) getting fakes directly from legit outlets and B.) not being able to tell the difference are pretty slim at this point. Your coworker might be a big cc smoker but he, by definition of living in the U.S., would have had to purchase his Cuban Cigars from Grey Market vendors and is a lot more likely to have fakes in his collection than I would. Please tell me who he purchases his Cubans from because I also have experience with many online vendors and have come to know most of the legitimate ones very well. As for your mention of the Partagas having a crooked band, loose tobacco at the foot and no triple cap.....the quality control in Cuba is famous for crooked bands, the packing on all of the other ones in the box I chose yours from look fine to me and although the secondary cap is covering the third almost completely I can assure you the third section of the cap is there on all of them. The seals, bar codes and date/factory stamps all check out at my end. I have traded with and sold Cubans to many other brothers on BOTL, the Cigar Aficionado Forum, OH and Saints and Sinners (Tatuaje Social Club) and I have never had anyone suggest that any of the Cubans I sent to them were not 100% legit. Trust me.....non of them would have hesitated to say something if they were concerned. Not only have I seen and smoked many of these cigars myself that I would be able to tell if something was off but all of the brothers that I have sent sticks to have enough experience to know better. I am confident that all of the cigars I sent to you are 100% authentic Cuban cigars and I would be willing to wager my own experince and the combined experience of the people I deal with against yours and your coworker.

You are free to keep them, return them, cut them open for a further inspection or whatever you feel appropriate. If I thought for a second that you were right I wouldn't hesitate to thank you for bringing it to my attention and I am certainly not upset at you for acting on your instincts. I have been doing this long enough to see, smell and taste a fraud and these are not that.

Eric

> Subject: Re: Got your package
> From: [email protected]
> Date: Mon, 4 Nov 2013 23:33:43 -0600
> To: [email protected]
> 
> A co worker of mine is a big cc smoker. He just started with us and I went to his house to compare. They are just off. The worst of the bunch is the Partagas. The band isn't glued straight and the tobacco at the foot isn't even packed. It's lose as hell. And the big kicker is none are triple capped. Just cause I'm new to CC doesn't mean I can't spot a fake either. Dude I'm not mad at ya. I'm actually greatful for what you did for me. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> > On Nov 4, 2013, at 11:21 PM, Eric Hewett <[email protected]> wrote:
> > 
> > In your original correspondence with me you said "I've only been smoking for about a year now and still haven't had a CC". What are you comparing my cigars to as a reference to determine the authenticity? Every cigar I sent to you came from a box purchased by me that was sealed with an official Habanos s.a. seal. I have also purchased enough of these particular marcas to know exactly what they should look and taste like. I think you had better check your facts brother. 
> > 
> > Sent from my phone
> > 
> >> On Nov 5, 2013, at 12:06 AM, "Ron Maday" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> 
> >> Yea I'm not saying that you did it on purpose. There are a lot of places out there that sell fakes. But for example on the Bolivar and Partagas the foot of the cigar was so lose they wouldn't even stand up. And none are triple capped except for the Monty. Dude trust me I appreciate it and the extra sticks but I had them checked out to real ones and they were off. I'm still going to send your end but I just wish it turned out better. Thanks again for trying brother
> >> 
> >> Sent from my iPhone
> >> 
> >>> On Nov 4, 2013, at 10:49 PM, Eric Hewett <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>> 
> >>> Hi Ron,
> >>> 
> >>> Just a question.....what are you talking about? I live in Canada where Cuban cigars are legal to purchase and all of the cigars I sent to you were purchased from trusted vendors that are supplied directly by Habanos S.A. This isn't my first rodeo brother. I don't **** around. I buy only from La Casa Del Habano locations and occasionally from brothers I know personally. Would you like to elaborate on why you would suggest they are fake? 
> >>> 
> >>> Eric
> >>> 
> >>> Sent from my phone
> >>> 
> >>>> On Nov 4, 2013, at 11:12 PM, "Ron Maday" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>>> 
> >>>> Hey dude, I just received your package today and wanted to say thank you. But they are fake Cubans. I'm not saying you knew they were or not but they are. Do you want me to send them back? Thank you for trying thou bro. Let me know
> >>>> 
> >>>> Ron
> >>>> 
> >>>> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

There's more flip-flopping here than a carp out of water.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

Well there are your emails. Looks like I thanked you a bunch there Eric. Do why would you say I didn't ? Hmm. And like I told you a new co worker of mine gets real ones and I bought a few from him. Hence the one I gifted to USHOG. I don't really have to prove anything to any of you BOTL but I thought I'd show you that Eric is a liar and doesn't tell you guys the WHOLE truth. But whatever. Sorry again Eric that your sticks came a little late, but that's all I'm sorry about


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey brother

Yes I did last week I took a couple of them on a business trip I just came back from. And to tell you the truth they were the only cigars I ever had to throw out not even half way. Tasted horrible to me. I sent your sticks before I left so you should be receiving them soon. Maybe I just don't like the cuban taste. I don't know. But anyways thank you for the sticks and hopefully you will like the extra sticks I sent you.

Take care

Ron

Sent from my iPhone

On Nov 20, 2013, at 10:03 AM, Eric Hewett <[email protected]> wrote:

Hey Brother,

So did you smoke any of the sticks I sent?

Eric


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

So again if they were fake why the hell would you send them to someone else? Why ask if he wants them back instead of flat out saying your shipping them back? I think OJ seemed more believable.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

You guys have to read the emails from the bottom up cause I just copied and pasted. I was trying to be so nice about it and this is what I get! Wow. I'm still stunned over all this. Maybe you wanted to take advantage of a noob Eric. Did any of you guys think of that? He's thinking "well he never had any CCs so he won't know the difference". Like some of you said who would send a real behike and monte 2 for a FFP and a uf13??


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

HIM said:


> So again if they were fake why the hell would you send them to someone else? Why ask if he wants them back instead of flat out saying your shipping them back? I think OJ seemed more believable.


Read the email. I offered to send them back.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> Like some of you said who would send a real behike and monte 2 for a FFP and a uf13??


I would. I have sent some EXTREMELY one-sided trades to new Puffers and even to friendly BOTLs that have been around longer than I have. It's called generosity... don't be so cynical as to think it doesn't exist.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

You thanked him a bunch probably so he would not post about you. That didn't work.

Since you are posting so much on here, why not post up your police report about your garage and the items stolen. Don't fold over the date section either....


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

chRONIC said:


> Hey brother
> 
> Yes I did last week I took a couple of them on a business trip I just came back from. And to tell you the truth they were the only cigars I ever had to throw out not even half way. Tasted horrible to me. I sent your sticks before I left so you should be receiving them soon. Maybe I just don't like the cuban taste. I don't know. But anyways thank you for the sticks and hopefully you will like the extra sticks I sent you.
> 
> ...


Ok first of all, take out the name of the vendor that the cigars were purchased from in the email. That is against the forum rules and you should know that by now.

second of all...............you are saying that the cigars are fakes all over the emails and now in this one you say that maybe you don't like the taste of Cuban cigars after you had smoked the ones he had sent you.

So were they Cubans or were they not Cubans, get your story straight.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you for posting those emails Ron....they are wonderful exhibits of how I asked you to provide some sort of proof that my CC's were fake and you couldn't......you STILL HAVEN'T EXPLAINED ANYTHING!

I never said anything about being upset that you didn't thank me......I don't care if you thanked me....you slapped me in the face when you tried to BS me that my CC's weren't legit and you think I care that you said thanks?

You offered to send them back.....but you never did....you smoked them or at least some of them. Who in their right mind would smoke Fakes? Do you have any idea what kind of filth finds it's way into fake cigars? You know who smokes a fake CC? A liar!


----------



## cmitch (Aug 7, 2012)

chRONIC said:


> You guys have to read the emails from the bottom up cause I just copied and pasted. I was trying to be so nice about it and this is what I get! Wow. I'm still stunned over all this. Maybe you wanted to take advantage of a noob Eric. Did any of you guys think of that? He's thinking "well he never had any CCs so he won't know the difference". Like some of you said who would send a real behike and monte 2 for a FFP and a uf13??


Now, wait a sec. You did agree to send first. You didn't. That's on you. Second, did not Eric ask for a couple of FFP's and UF-13's? A couple is 2. 2 of each. FFP's retail for around $18 now. UF-13's I paid 14.00 each for. That's $64 worth of cigars. He sent you a Behike (couldn't tell if it was a 54 or 56) but those are pricey. A BGM with the CDH label intact. A Montecristo #2 and PSD#4. There's not one damn thing wrong with the sticks in that photo. I've had real BGM's, MC2 's and PSD#4's that looked more 'gnarly' than those and they were real. He sent you REAL CC's that are worth more than $75. He thought you were sending him FOUR cigars, 2 FFP's and 2 UF-13's, hence why he sent YOU FOUR. You sent him $45 worth of cigars, FIVE, in return and then screamed fake on his end. It took you a month to send his end. Why didn't you just return the cigars? If I thought any sticks I bought from someone else were fake, I wouldn't hesitate to demand a refund. 
You see, there is nothing about what you did or how you responded that makes any sense. That's what the average BOTL is going to see when they read this. It's not adding up. And I don't know you or Eric. I only see Eric around on OLH, so I'm impartial here. But this looks pretty bad ON YOU.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

chRONIC said:


> You guys have to read the emails from the bottom up cause I just copied and pasted. I was trying to be so nice about it and this is what I get! Wow. I'm still stunned over all this. Maybe you wanted to take advantage of a noob Eric. Did any of you guys think of that? He's thinking "well he never had any CCs so he won't know the difference". Like some of you said who would send a real behike and monte 2 for a FFP and a uf13??


Honestly RON, buying a fake CC from Canada would almost be like saying that you bought fake CC's from Cuba.

They are legal there so why on earth would there be any fakes?

That just a ridiculous notion.

Also, Eric has lots of trader feedback and is an upstanding forum member amongst other forum members.

He has likely traded CC's with other members that smoke CC's many times.

If he had fakes, not only would he know, the other members he has traded with would know.

He's not going to be trading fakes with other members that know what a real CC is.

Lets just get this clear, the cigars you received were REAL CC's.

I really don't care what some anonymous friend told you.

Them members on this forum have been doing this for years and have a vast knowledge on CC's.

I would take a members word over the word of a "friend of a friend".


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

If you think you got fake cigars you wouldnt offer to send them back. You'd flat out say your piece and send them back, period. And why you'd in turn send "fake" cigars to someone else lacks serious reason. By your word you knowingly sent someone else a fake which is a pretty scummy move. Wonder if you explained to the recipient you were gifting them a cigar you knew wasnt legit. I doubt that happened.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

SmokinAces said:


> Thank you for posting those emails Ron....they are wonderful exhibits of how I asked you to provide some sort of proof that my CC's were fake and you couldn't......you STILL HAVEN'T EXPLAINED ANYTHING!
> 
> I never said anything about being upset that you didn't thank me......I don't care if you thanked me....you slapped me in the face when you tried to BS me that my CC's weren't legit and you think I care that you said thanks?
> 
> You offered to send them back.....but you never did....you smoked them or at least some of them. Who in their right mind would smoke Fakes? Do you have any idea what kind of filth finds it's way into fake cigars? You know who smokes a fake CC? A liar!


Easy bud, lets try to keep this clean here.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

cmitch said:


> Now, wait a sec. You did agree to send first. You didn't. That's on you. Second, did not Eric ask for a couple of FFP's and UF-13's? A couple is 2. 2 of each. FFP's retail for around $18 now. UF-13's I paid 14.00 each for. That's $64 worth of cigars. He sent you a Behike (couldn't tell if it was a 54 or 56) but those are pricey. A BGM with the CDH label intact. A Montecristo #2 and PSD#4. There's not one damn thing wrong with the sticks in that photo. I've had real BGM's, MC#2 's and PSD#4's that looked more 'gnarly' than those and they were real. He sent you REAL CC's that are worth more than $75. You sent him $45 worth of cigars in return and then screamed fake on his end. It took you a month to send his end. Why didn't you just return the cigars? If I thought any sticks I bought from someone else were fake, I wouldn't hesitate to demand a refund.
> You see, there is nothing about what you did or how you responded that makes any sense. That's what the average BOTL is going to see when they read this. It's not adding up. And I don't know you or Eric. I only see Eric around on OLH, so I'm impartial here. But this looks pretty bad ON YOU.


No he asked for one of each. Here I'll send you what he sent me on OH of you need more clarification. And he said he will send his first which you will see


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> You guys have to read the emails from the bottom up cause I just copied and pasted. I was trying to be so nice about it and this is what I get! Wow. I'm still stunned over all this. Maybe you wanted to take advantage of a noob Eric. Did any of you guys think of that? He's thinking "well he never had any CCs so he won't know the difference". Like some of you said who would send a real behike and monte 2 for a FFP and a uf13??


You are a lot of things Ron....but a poor unsuspecting noob ain't one of them.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

cmitch said:


> Now, wait a sec. You did agree to send first. You didn't. That's on you. Second, did not Eric ask for a couple of FFP's and UF-13's? A couple is 2. 2 of each. FFP's retail for around $18 now. UF-13's I paid 14.00 each for. That's $64 worth of cigars. He sent you a Behike (couldn't tell if it was a 54 or 56) but those are pricey. A BGM with the CDH label intact. A Montecristo #2 and PSD#4. There's not one damn thing wrong with the sticks in that photo. I've had real BGM's, MC#2 's and PSD#4's that looked more 'gnarly' than those and they were real. He sent you REAL CC's that are worth more than $75. You sent him $45 worth of cigars in return and then screamed fake on his end. It took you a month to send his end. Why didn't you just return the cigars? If I thought any sticks I bought from someone else were fake, I wouldn't hesitate to demand a refund.
> You see, there is nothing about what you did or how you responded that makes any sense. That's what the average BOTL is going to see when they read this. It's not adding up. And I don't know you or Eric. I only see Eric around on OLH, so I'm impartial here. But this looks pretty bad ON YOU.


I agree, I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

huskers said:


> Ok first of all, take out the name of the vendor that the cigars were purchased from in the email. That is against the forum rules and you should know that by now.
> 
> second of all...............you are saying that the cigars are fakes all over the emails and now in this one you say that maybe you don't like the taste of Cuban cigars after you had smoked the ones he had sent you.
> 
> So were they Cubans or were they not Cubans, get your story straight.


You are totally missing the point. I was trying to be nice as possible to him!! I know they are fake but was trying to let him know maybe it wasn't his fault. I wasn't trying to be a dick and accuse him of anything like he is me. Well now I'm calling him out.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

huskers said:


> Easy bud, lets try to keep this clean here.


I didn't say anything dirty did I?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

chRONIC said:


> You are totally missing the point. I was trying to be nice as possible to him!! I know they are fake but was trying to let him know maybe it wasn't his fault. I wasn't trying to be a dick and accuse him of anything like he is me. Well now I'm calling him out.


NO........I'm not missing the point.

You had said in the emails that they were fakes and then you tell him you smoked them and continue to tell him that you probably don't like Cuban cigars.

Honestly ron, You were in the wrong to keep them if you "thought" they were fakes.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

SmokinAces said:


> I didn't say anything dirty did I?


No but I know how people can get worked up and then the name calling starts to fly.

It's easy to get caught up in the moment.


----------



## cmitch (Aug 7, 2012)

chRONIC said:


> No he asked for one of each. Here I'll send you what he sent me on OH of you need more clarification. And he said he will send his first which you will see


He says he said a 'couple of FFp's and UF-13's'. Okay, so another he-said, he-said here. But, you need to understand, you don't have a stellar feedback reputation. There is an instance where you've fumbled before, a PIF I believe. If it is true that he asked for 1 of each (and I haven't seen Eric comment on my assertion he asked for 2 of each), you got the best end of the deal, hands down. Your cigars are not fake according to the photo. I have some of all of those in my humi except the Behike, which I've never had.
If I was wearing a black robe with a gavel here (and I'm not), it wouldn't go in your favor right now because you are evading many questions asked of you. Only observations.


----------



## cmitch (Aug 7, 2012)

huskers; said:


> NO........I'm not missing the point.
> 
> You had said in the emails that they were fakes and then you tell him you smoked them and continue to tell him that you probably don't like Cuban cigars.
> 
> Honestly ron, You were in the wrong to keep them if you "thought" he were fakes.


THIS X 10


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

cmitch said:


> He says he said a 'couple of FFp's and UF-13's'. Okay, so another he-said, he-said here. But, you need to understand, you don't have a stellar feedback reputation. There is an instance where you've fumbled before, a PIF I believe. If it is true that he asked for 1 of each (and I haven't seen Eric comment on my assertion he asked for 2 of each), you got the best end of the deal, hands down. Your cigars are not fake according to the photo. I have some of all of those in my humi except the Behike, which I've never had.
> If I was wearing a black robe with a gavel here (and I'm not), it wouldn't go in your favor right now because you are evading many questions asked of you. Only observations.


Can't you see he is the liar!!!! Here is what he sent me....

Re: FFP's and UF-13's for CC's
« Sent to: Chronic527 on: October 23, 2013, 10:51:21 AM »
« You have forwarded or responded to this message. »

Hi Ron,

Tell you what.....send me your address and I will send you a Behike 56 and a Monte No.2. If you send me a FFP and a UF-13 that would be cool with me.

Here is my Address:

Eric Hewett
******
*******
Canada

Eric


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

FYI....thank you for posting my address in an open thread on OLH a few moments ago.....classy move Ronnie.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

LOL.....and now in an open thread on Puff. Wow....you are a real piece of work.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Coop D said:


> You thanked him a bunch probably so he would not post about you. That didn't work.
> 
> Since you are posting so much on here, why not post up your police report about your garage and the items stolen. Don't fold over the date section either....


This would settle it....


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

cmitch said:


> THIS X 10


OMG!!! I offered to send them back!!!!!! So what do you guys want for proof??? A police report?? No problem. I will post it but now that will be my last post and all of you accusers and smokin asses backers can live in peace. You guys try to play detective and have NO CLUE what you are talking about. Now there are a lot of great BOTL on here and I appreciate all you guys. But really guys you need to stop taking this so serious and get all the facts before you accuse people. It just makes me so mad that I get fakes and I'm the bad one!!! Really guys!! I mean come on now. Well as soon as I get home I will give you guys your report and I am done. Take care ,brothers.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Ron, I don't know you from the next member really but do you have a conscious at all?

Here's the deal Ron.

No one will ever want to be your friend on these forums nor trade with you ever again after this. 

You will most likely be ridiculed and avoided like the black plague.

You dug yourself a hole and I just don't see you coming out of it ever.

Eventually you will get tired of all this and just leave.

With that said, have a little pride or dignity and just come clean.

We are all strangers so it's not like you have to face us in real life.

Just be a man and admit you messed up Ron.

Admitting you messed up will do more good than harm at this point.

Someday when you mature, you should feel guilty about this.


Here's a chance to go out with a little dignity and for you to not feel as guilty in the future, just confess.


----------



## cmitch (Aug 7, 2012)

chRONIC said:


> OMG!!! I offered to send them back!!!!!! So what do you guys want for proof??? A police report?? No problem. I will post it but now that will be my last post and all of you accusers and smokin asses backers can live in peace. You guys try to play detective and have NO CLUE what you are talking about. Now there are a lot of great BOTL on here and I appreciate all you guys. But really guys you need to stop taking this so serious and get all the facts before you accuse people. It just makes me so mad that I get fakes and I'm the bad one!!! Really guys!! I mean come on now. Well as soon as I get home I will give you guys your report and I am done. Take care ,brothers.


If what is in the photo is what you got, you did NOT get fakes. I just told you I have some of all of those except the Behike (And I've seen behikes) and mine don't look as good as these and mine are definitely real. How do I know? Because I have the boxes they came out of with the date stamp, hologram seal, and where I bought them is reliable, reputable source. Reading BOTH these explanations from both sides, I know now who I'd deal with and who I wouldn't.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

ColdSmoker said:


> This would settle it....


He pretty much settled it when he tried to provide proof he sent a package in return a while ago by posting a pic of the receipt with the shipping date folded over. Being the group of idiots we are we were still able to figure out it had actually just went out that same day. At that point I wouldn't believe anything he provides.

Ron before you go... Assuming the cigars you received are "fake", why would you send them to someone else as a gift?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

chRONIC said:


> OMG!!! I offered to send them back!!!!!! So what do you guys want for proof??? A police report?? No problem. I will post it but now that will be my last post and all of you accusers and smokin asses backers can live in peace. You guys try to play detective and have NO CLUE what you are talking about. Now there are a lot of great BOTL on here and I appreciate all you guys. *But really guys you need to stop taking this so serious and get all the facts before you accuse people*. It just makes me so mad that I get fakes and I'm the bad one!!! Really guys!! I mean come on now. Well as soon as I get home I will give you guys your report and I am done. Take care ,brothers.


Ron, that's exactly what we are trying to do but your not giving us any facts which just makes us all believe that you are indeed a lie and a thief.

Show us the FULL postage receipt, show us a police report.............give us something.

Provide us with some "FACTS" to clear your name Ron.


----------



## Trent0341 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ron,
I'm not sure who you are trying to convince at this point. Your name needs to be on the scumbag list. 


I could care less about the cigars traded. That's between you two and I'm not going to get into a dollar amount. Like some one said before I've sent some very lopsided trades out of generosity. 

I'd go down a list of questions/comments but you've consistently ignored any of my post. I will say this. Be careful of posting false/fake police reports. There are some who can verify what you post fairly easily. Feel free to ignore that advice too.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

Trent0341 said:


> Ron,
> I'm not sure who you are trying to convince at this point. Your name needs to be on the scumbag list.
> 
> I could care less about the cigars traded. That's between you two and I'm not going to get into a dollar amount. Like some one said before I've sent some very lopsided trades out of generosity.
> ...


Don't worry....I'm sure he will fold over the portion of the "Police Report" that details anything relavant....LOL.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Honestly Ron, Eric, and everyone else, what good will more "proof" bring? The writing is on the wall, imo. One mans reputation is ruined while the other mans is fully intact. It's time to put this lynching to bed and move on. 

We all know the CC's were authentic. Eric received what he agreed to (FFP,UF-13), to which he generously traded some real (not fake) CC's for. Noone twisted his arm or held him at gunpoint. Ron and his buddy don't know authentic from fake. A shady guy has been exposed thanks to thebigk, and the rest of us can go on with our lives and still enjoy the camaraderie that's afforded to us on forums like this.

So...let's put this to bed. The fat lady has sung and Elvis has left the building.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok Ron, the emails don't do anything new. They just re-state the facts of the case, that you got sent some CC's, you accused them fakes, you offered to send them back which you never did and you smoked some anyway. So let's get some things straight.

1. If you thought these are fake's why did you smoke them, and then sent some out as a gift? My guess is that you didn't want to send out your end of the trade.
2. You said you didn't like them because you probably don't like Cuban tastes. That implies that you did realize the CC's are genuine but you lied to avoid sending your end, when you lie you can get things consistent.
3. You said you sent your sticks out which you never did until this thread was up. You folded off the date section of the receipt to fool us but got busted anyway.
4. Again, you were trying to rip off Eric, and if it wasn't for this thread I'm sure you would never have sent your end of the trade.

So based upon things that are out in the open so far, you are a scammer and a liar. People just won't believe anything you will have to say. And yeah be careful with the police report you are going to post on here.


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm waiting to see what puffer sent chronic the liga's, cause based on the other 3 famous $3 sticks, I doubt he paid for those to begin with.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

knilas said:


> Honestly Ron, Eric, and everyone else, what good will more "proof" bring? The writing is on the wall, imo. One mans reputation is ruined while the other mans is fully intact. It's time to put this lynching to bed and move on.
> 
> We all know the CC's were authentic. Eric received what he agreed to (FFP,UF-13), to which he generously traded some real (not fake) CC's for. Noone twisted his arm or held him at gunpoint. Ron and his buddy don't know authentic from fake. A shady guy has been exposed thanks to thebigk, and the rest of us can go on with our lives and still enjoy the camaraderie that's afforded to us on forums like this.
> 
> So...let's put this to bed. The fat lady has sung and Elvis has left the building.


I agree here.:deadhorse:


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Ron,

I have been monitoring this thread for several days...more just to see how it unfolds. I believe in redemption. If you are willing, I will trade with you, and I will send mine first. Perhaps if you complete this successfully, it can be the first step of regaining some respect here. The offer is there, just let me know.


----------



## SmokinAces (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm good. Goodnight Gracie.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

rbelcastro said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> I have been monitoring this thread for several days...more just to see how it unfolds. I believe in redemption. If you are willing, I will trade with you, and I will send mine first. Perhaps if you complete this successfully, it can be the first step of regaining some respect here. The offer is there, just let me know.


You want him to send you others "Charity" cigars to try and redeem a con artist???


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

All this trouble to scam a few CC's, are they really that good? Makes me want to try one even more lol.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Coop D said:


> You want him to send you others "Charity" cigars to try and redeem a con artist???


Good point. But, I just want to have faith in fellow BOTL, and give someone a chane to redeem themself. I will trust that he doesn't send other's "Charity" cigars. If someoen is given the opportunity to do the right thing, they just might.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

rbelcastro said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> I have been monitoring this thread for several days...more just to see how it unfolds. I believe in redemption. If you are willing, I will trade with you, and I will send mine first. Perhaps if you complete this successfully, it can be the first step of regaining some respect here. The offer is there, just let me know.


Your hearts in the right place but why would you do that? Remember what Einstein said...."Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."

Save your generosity for a botl or noob that deserves it. Lying to cover your lies shouldnt earn anyone redemption or a chance to regain anyones respect.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

"it takes a lifetime to build your reputation, and an instant to destroy it"


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> Good point. But, I just want to have faith in fellow BOTL, and give someone a chane to redeem themself. I will trust that he doesn't send other's "Charity" cigars. If someoen is given the opportunity to do the right thing, they just might.


This wasn't the first time he has been an issue in a trade. Check out the Noob PIF. I didnt look through all of the posts in the NST, but it doesnt look like he has sent his end there either. Even if you have a good trade with him, that will not restore anyones faith in him, and really serves no purpose.


----------



## Trent0341 (Dec 8, 2010)

rbelcastro said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> I have been monitoring this thread for several days...more just to see how it unfolds. I believe in redemption. If you are willing, I will trade with you, and I will send mine first. Perhaps if you complete this successfully, it can be the first step of regaining some respect here. The offer is there, just let me know.


I agree with HIM... your heart is in the right place.

That being said "redemption" is earned not given. The problem (and the reason why your kind offer won't earn him any redemption) is that he refuses to admit any wrong doing.

The only way for Ron to earn redemption is to admit being wrong and then over a period of time (years really) show that he has learned a valuable lesson and has changed. A quick trade with positive feedback won't change anything, for me at least.

As far as I know his name hasn't made the scumbag list. When/if it appears on there good luck getting off of it.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Coop D said:


> You want him to send you others "Charity" cigars to try and redeem a con artist???


Coop is exactly correct.

Ron's big scam was the fake break in. None of those brothers have been made whole. No one should trade with him until he returns all those cigars.

Return the cigars you scammed, Ron. All of them.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

How come you haven't left him negative feedback?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Smokin Aces is Canadian so it may take him longer to leave feedback....


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Coop D said:


> Smokin Aces is Canadian so it may take him longer to leave feedback....


zing, eh?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Why is this thread still going on?? get over it. We all know Chronic is scum so whoop dee doodoo. don't deal with him. His info is out there.

Buyer/seller/trader/BOTL Beware. 

Its not the first time it happened and sadly won't be the last.

Lets just get back to this Hobby we all love.

Can I get an AMEN!!!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> Why is this thread still going on?? get over it. We all know Chronic is scum so whoop dee doodoo. don't deal with him. His info is out there.
> 
> Buyer/seller/trader/BOTL Beware.
> 
> ...


AMEN


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Hallelujah! Preach it brother...Amen!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe the thread will close when either the OP or Moderators close it. Not terribly polite to demand this otherwise.

If it bothers you for some reason, simply quit clicking on it.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

bpegler said:


> Not terribly polite to demand this otherwise.


Who demanded anything?

Still feeling some thunder Bpeg?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok this has run it's course and most folks have left their thoughts. Sad to see things go this way as this was left open to let both sides 
air their side of the issue. I hope we have come to some conclusion no matter what side it was on.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gentlemen,

While I hate to post in a thread, already closed by a fellow Moderator, I think this bears saying. It's clear that both sides have had more than ample opportunity to "air their differences". However, it's also painfully clear that we have fostered a wayward son for far too long. As such, and based upon overwhelming community sentiment, we are left with no other choice than to excuse the individual in question, from any further participation, or responsibility to our community. The bottom line is simply that Puff is a community based entirely upon personal integrity and community values. When ANY member lacks a deep sense of these, they have no place among us. Without integrity and a personal sense of stewardship to the values we've all devoted ourselves to establishing, we cannot continue in any manner with which I would like to be associated.

Let us all move on and consider this matter put to rest. This forum is, and shall remain, for the members and BY the members.

Don


----------

